# Colnago EPQ Ride Impressions



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

I have a Cervelo R3 SL that is also equipped with Campagnolo Super Record components and is the only bicycle I have been riding for the past two years. The Colnago EPQ is a much more stable bicycle; it stays on whatever line I want to take through a corner. The Cervelo is much quicker steering and requires constant attention in comparison to the EPQ. The ride qualities of the EPQ are at least on par with the Cervelo and dampens road vibrations somewhat better.The Colnago is stable, feels secure and planted no matter what the speed, downhill or uphill. At the end of every ride I must climb a 1.6km long hill that averages 10% with a few sections at 14%. The Cervelo will get light at the front end on the steeper pitches; the Colnago feels solid everywhere. I know the wheelbase is somewhat longer on the Colnago and may account for the overall feeling of stability. The downhill run at the start of every ride is taken at 50 - 60 kph and the Colnago tracks around the corners superbly. I am impressed by the handling and comfort of the EPQ.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

That is a beautiful bike.

however I find somewhat an esthetical disproportion between the thicker front end and the thiner back end.

Other Colnagos kept a more balanced visual distribution ( EP, EPS, C50 etc )

How this translates to the feel and handling ? do you feel a difference in stiffness/comfort on the front and rear ends ?


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

The front fork, head tube dimensions, seat stays and chain stays are the same as the C 59. This look appeals to some and not to others.The EPQ top tube has a flat section that begins at the seat lug and extends forward toward the head tube for about 3/4 of the length of the tube on both the top and bottom of the tube. I could not feel any reinforcements on the inside of the tube as there are on the down tube.

I am not a professional rider and cannot detect a difference in front to rear stiffness. How would a difference in front to rear stiffness maifest itself while riding? As I mentioned, the EPQ is stable, comfortable and has the best ride of any bicycle I have ever owned.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Raymond8Pistons said:


> As I mentioned, the EPQ is stable, comfortable and has *the best ride of any bicycle I have ever owned*.


Yeah you know what I'm talkin' 'bout willis!!!!

We have another Colnago Convert here! It's like a cult- joining the ranks of Sung Young Moon!!! 

I want.


----------

